# my demasoni and fry



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice marking on this one. Would you be able to share where you got them from. Thanks.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

kbuntu said:


> Very nice marking on this one. Would you be able to share where you got them from. Thanks.


I got them from the "closed" store called "fishness" on Kingsway.
It was the closing sale.

The dude has it under "salousi" for $10 and had salousi under "demasoni" for $20.

I don't know my africans but I only knew how demasoni looked like and I wanted the "salousi" which looked like demasoni. 
LOL ..

It was half price for closing sale. He had to honor the $10 with 50% off.
So I got them for $5 a piece


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

sweet deal!!! i have a buddy who breeds them too


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Tracers said:


> sweet deal!!! i have a buddy who breeds them too


i was surprised to see the fry since i moved the tank without knowing there were fry in there.


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

ninez said:


> I got them from the "closed" store called "fishness" on Kingsway.
> It was the closing sale.
> 
> The dude has it under "salousi" for $10 and had salousi under "demasoni" for $20.
> ...


Thats a good deal. I saw some great quality Demasoni's at King Eds.



Tracers said:


> sweet deal!!! i have a buddy who breeds them too


Is your buddy "SchadenFreude" ? I don't know his BCaquaria Nickname.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute fry!! The adult has gorgeous stripes


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks.

I am no expert in african fish. I bought them 'cause they don't grow BIG and they are cute too.


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

lol no, hes a fish geek but not an internet geek. he doesnt even own a computer!!! >:-O


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

really nice pics tho, i may need you to show me how you work my cam!!


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Tracers said:


> really nice pics tho, i may need you to show me how you work my cam!!


i only know nikon camera


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

that is one of the nicer africans i've seen in a while...


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

looks nice!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

yea i gotta say that adult has some beauty stripes!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice looking, thanks for sharing


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

yes...demisoni r great with the young in their community...show up in the community way smaller than alot of other species do. and fully colored and striped too. very nice zenin


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> yes...demisoni r great with the young in their community...show up in the community way smaller than alot of other species do. and fully colored and striped too. very nice zenin


Yeah, I like the demasoni 
I hope they reproduce more


----------



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

good photo shots XD


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool pics Zenin!!


----------



## djcaddyshack (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice Demasoni! I just got one the other day...
nice photos!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

very nice
im looking for some demasoni juvies to add to my tank, can anyone pm me if you know someone who is selling? preferably cheap


----------

